# Kariert?



## uBiK (16. Dezember 2001)

ok, ich habs schon so im griff, aber was normales einfaches versteh ich net, wie kann ich sowas wie ein kariertes blatt papier erstellen?


----------



## messias (16. Dezember 2001)

*eigentlich ganz einfach...*

Hi!
es aehnelt eigentlich dem tutorial mit den Scanlines...

Zuerst erstellst du ein neues Fenster... mit z.B. 9x9 Pixel ( Inhalt aber auf transparent...) , dann gibst du den Tastenbefehl Strg+0 ein
. es vergroeßert sich. Danach waehlst du die farbe, die die due fuer deine karos haben willst...dazu nimmst du den kleinsten Pinsel. nun kommt es zur handarbeit: du pinselst die obere , die untere und die ganz rechte Pixelreihe mit deiner farbe an...
danach, strg+a ->Bearbeiten -> Muster festlegen .

neues fenster  mit dem hintergrund deiner wahl. neue ebene; bearbeiten-> flaeche fuellen: fuellen mit: muster
                              eigenes muster: karo oder wie du  du es halt genannt hast...

dann auf ok, danach kannst du noch mit der deckkraft spielen, da es ja auf einer separaten ebene ist...


greetz, messi

hoffe ihc konnte dir damit helfen


----------



## uBiK (16. Dezember 2001)

joar, thx.
genau das wollte ich!


----------



## messias (16. Dezember 2001)

np


----------

